# Hibernate JPQL SELECT optional?



## mvitz (31. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

häufig wird in Tutorials und Büchern zu JPA2 mit Hibernate geschrieben, dass folgendes JPQL

```
SELECT e FROM Entity e
```
auch valide als

```
FROM Entity
```
zu nutzen ist.

Jedoch sagt hier die JPA2 Spec (10.2. JPQL Language Reference) nichts darüber aus und Eclipselink als Referenzimplementierung nimmt die Kurzform auch nicht.

Somit sind solche Tutorials doch kaum nutzbar, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (31. Okt 2010)

Naja in Hibernate Tutorials wird sogut wie immer HQL verwendet. Und HQL != JPQL


----------



## mvitz (31. Okt 2010)

Ok  Meistens heißt es ja JPA mit Hibernate und dann würde ich eigentlich erwarten, dass auch die JPQL genutzt wird, weil ansonsten kann ich ja auch direkt Hibernate ohne JPA verwenden.


----------

